# FR: Il y aura longtemps quelqu'un pour critiquer



## Icetrance

Hello,

I came across this sentence (I think this is how it was written). 

Il y *aura *longtemps quelqu'un sur ce forum pour critiquer l'usage du  subjonctif après la conjonction subordonnée «apres que». 

It*  probably* *has been*/*must be* a long time since anyone on this forum has criticized  using the subjunctive tense after the subordinating conjunction "après que."  

I do know that the futur antérieur can express probability.

Vu  son sourire brillant, il aura réussi son examen ( à son examen) > Seeing his  brilliant smile, he must have passed his exam.

If I am right, I would not  say "must have" in my translation of the first sentence. I would opt for  "probably."

I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## jann

> Il y *aura *longtemps quelqu'un sur ce forum pour critiquer l'usage du  subjonctif après la conjonction subordonnée «apres que»


I think you've misunderstood. 

_There will always be someone on this forum to criticize the use of the subjunctive after the subordinate conjunction "après que."

_Thus I think your first instincts were correct regarding your second sentence: _he must have done well._


----------



## Punky Zoé

> Il y *aura *longtemps quelqu'un sur ce forum pour critiquer l'usage du  subjonctif après la conjonction subordonnée «apres que».


In fact the French sentence sounds weird, not really incorrect, but IMHO there is a word missing. I would rather say "Il y aura *encore *longtemps quelqu'un*,* sur ce forum*,* pour critiquer l'usage du  subjonctif après la conjonction *de subordination* «après que»


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> In fact the French sentence sounds weird, not really incorrect, but IMHO there is a word missing. I would rather say "Il y aura *encore *longtemps quelqu'un*,* sur ce forum*,* pour critiquer l'usage du  subjonctif après la conjonction *de subordination* «après que»



Did I have the correct meaning, though?

Voici la phrase originale écrite par un natif du français:

Mais il y aura longtemps quelqu'un pour critiquer l'emploi du subjonctif ici.

Translation of your sentence:

It still must be a long time since anyone has been critical of using the subjunctive after the subordinating conjunction "après que" on this forum.


----------



## SniperMaské

Hello,

I suggest the correct French sentence may be the following.

"Il y aura* toujours* quelqu'un sur ce forum pour critiquer l'usage du subjonctif après la conjonction *de subordination* «après que»."

In this case, the previous sentence makes sense and the _futur_ expresses certainty (given what the sentence deals with, I think it's more logical). I suggest the following as a translation.

"There *will* always be someone on this forum to criticize using the subjunctive tense after the subordinating conjunction «après que.»"

I hope I got the right version of the initial French sentence (if not, I'm afraid this message is of no help...).
Could you manage to check it again by any chance ?


----------



## Icetrance

SniperMaské said:


> Hello,
> 
> I suggest the correct French sentence may be the following.
> 
> "Il y aura* toujours* quelqu'un sur ce forum pour critiquer l'usage du subjonctif après la conjonction *de subordination* «après que»."
> 
> In this case, the previous sentence makes sense and the _futur_ expresses certainty (given what the sentence deals with, I think it's more logical). I suggest the following as a translation.
> 
> "There *will* always be someone on this forum to criticize using the subjunctive tense after the subordinating conjunction «après que.»"
> 
> I hope I got the right version of the initial French sentence (if not, I'm afraid this message is of no help...).
> Could you manage to check it again by any chance ?



Il se peut que vous ayez bien raison.  Votre explication est également très logique.

Revoici la phrase originale:

Mais il y aura longtemps quelqu'un pour critiquer l'emploi du subjonctif ici (à confirmer)

Il y a ce «à confirmer» en parenthèses.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je comprendrais ce "longtemps" comme un "_pendant_ longtemps".
=> "Mais il y aura quelqu'un pour critiquer l'emploi du subjonctif, et ce, pendant longtemps". Ce qui revient à dire qu'on trouvera _toujours_ quelqu'un pour critiquer... comme l'a dit le SniperMaské.


----------



## Icetrance

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Je comprendrais ce "longtemps" comme un "_pendant_ longtemps".
> => "Mais il y aura quelqu'un pour critiquer l'emploi du subjonctif, et ce, pendant longtemps". Ce qui revient à dire qu'on trouvera _toujours_ quelqu'un pour critiquer... comme l'a dit le SniperMaské.



You two are probably right. I had no idea what it meant.

Je ne sais pas comment ça pourrait vouloir dire autrement.


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance said:


> You two are probably right. I had no idea what it meant.


 
They are not probably right. They are absolutely right. I think you can trust native francophones to know how to read /understand the meaning of a French sentence. 

GB a écrit (à confirmer) parce qu'il n'est pas certain de sa réponse. Et il a en effet tort de te dire que le subjonctif est correct.


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> GB a écrit (à confirmer) parce qu'il n'est pas certain de sa réponse. Et il a en effet tort de te dire que le subjonctif est correct.



I don't know about that. Can I?

I should trust him as he's a native speaker, isn't he. 

Besides, Nicomon, even native speakers can make mistakes with regards to their own language.

This sentence, in particular, was not well-written.


----------



## Icetrance

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Je comprendrais ce "longtemps" comme un "_pendant_ longtemps".
> => "Mais il y aura quelqu'un pour critiquer l'emploi du subjonctif, et ce, pendant longtemps". Ce qui revient à dire qu'on trouvera _toujours_ quelqu'un pour critiquer... comme l'a dit le SniperMaské.



J'aurais tout de suite pigé si la personne l'avait écrite ainsi «Il y aura pendant longtemps quelqu'un...».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Sorry to slightly disagree with the previous posts .
I don't think *toujours *is equivalent to *longtemps *or *encore longtemps*. (they are not exact synonymous).
Toujours means that it won't change, longtemps means for a long time before things will change.

And about the subjonctive after "après que", you will find several threads about it on WR. (in two words, the subjonctive is the rule, the infinitive is the common use, today).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

PZ is right: there _are _differences between _toujours_, _longtemps _and _encore longtemps._ It was a simplification from my part to make you (Icetrance) understand what it means: if there will be for a long time someone who... there is chance it will be forever at a human scale time.
Now that Nicomon gave the whole context, I wonder if this is a usual way of speaking in Normandie? Maybe you should ask gb directly?


----------



## Montaigne

Je pense qu'il faut distinguer "longtemps" comme nom masculin (complément d'une préposition ou de "il y a, voici...") et comme adverbe.La confusion vient de ce que la phrase en référence utilise le mode adverbial en le plaçant après le verbe.
La construction devrait être : Longtemps, il y aura....
Cf Proust : "Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure."

Hope this helps.


----------



## jann

> It simply means as you said: It will be a long time before someone else becomes critical of using the subjunctive after the subordinating conjunction "après que."


Oh dear, not really!  I'm afraid there's still some confusion here.  When PZ said "_Toujours means that it won't change, longtemps means for a long time before things will change_" it just means that "always" is too strong a word here.  The current situation is that people criticize _après que + subj_.  It will not always be the case, but it will be a long time before this changes.  But eventually, perhaps people will stop criticizing.

Il y aura* longtemps* quelqu'un sur ce forum pour critiquer l'usage du  subjonctif après la conjonction subordonnée «apres que». 

Literally:
There will be somebody on this forum to criticize the use of the subjunctive after "après que" *for a long time yet*.

More natural in English, different structure:
It will be a long time before some people on this forum stop criticizing the use of the subjunctive...
(compare to : Il va falloir attendre encore longtemps avant que certains membres de ce forum ne cessent de critiquer...)


Note the confusion:  The expression is _il y aura quelqu'un_ (a statement of existence), which doesn't have anything to do with the structure _il y a + expression of time.

_I hope that makes sense


----------



## Punky Zoé

jann said:


> I hope that makes sense


That did make sense !  Nothing to be added.
(I couldn't have better expressed it ... moreover in English  !)


----------



## Icetrance

jann said:


> Oh dear, not really!  I'm afraid there's still some confusion here.  When PZ said "_Toujours means that it won't change, longtemps means for a long time before things will change_" it just means that "always" is too strong a word here.  The current situation is that people criticize _après que + subj_.  It will not always be the case, but it will be a long time before this changes.  But eventually, perhaps people will stop criticizing.
> 
> Il y aura* longtemps* quelqu'un sur ce forum pour critiquer l'usage du  subjonctif après la conjonction subordonnée «apres que».
> 
> Literally:
> There will be somebody on this forum to criticize the use of the subjunctive after "après que" *for a long time yet*.
> 
> More natural in English, different structure:
> It will be a long time before some people on this forum stop criticizing the use of the subjunctive...
> (compare to : Il va falloir attendre encore longtemps avant que certains membres de ce forum ne cessent de critiquer...)
> 
> 
> Note the confusion:  The expression is _il y aura quelqu'un_ (a statement of existence), which doesn't have anything to do with the structure _il y a + expression of time.
> 
> _I hope that makes sense



You're absolutely right about the meaing, Jann!  Talk about confusion. 

People will continue being critical of the subjunctive tense after the subordinating conjunction "après que" for a long time yet.

GB aurait pu écrire:

Cela fera (encore) longtemps avant que les gens ne cessent de critiquer l'usage du subjonctif après la conjonction subordonnée «après que». 

Il aura fallu attendre longtemps avant que les gens ne cessent de critiquer l'usage du subjonctif après la conjonction subordonnée «après que».

Comme l'a dit, Punky Zoé, "toujours" n'équivaut pas "long time."

Si Gb lavait écrit, «Longtemps, il y aura quelqu'un pour...», j'aurais tout de suite compris" (Je pense LOL)

J'aurais sans doute compris s'il avait écrit «Il y aura *pendant *longtemps quelqu'un pour...»


----------



## Icetrance

Wouldn't it be most correct to say: "Pendant longtemps, il y aura quelqu'un pour critiquer l'usage..."?

I reckon you don't need the "pendant", but, for non-native speakers, it makes it a heck of a lot clearer.


----------



## Icetrance

The sentence really is awkward. C'est l'emplacement de "longtemps" dans la phrase qui m'avait embrouillé. 


As Jann has already pointed, it's similar to the time construction *il y a + temporal word.* 

Example: Il y aura longtemps que j'aurai vécu en Allemagne.


----------

